# eLeaf Amnis



## Rob Fisher (18/4/19)

Any vendors stock the eLeaf Amnis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (18/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors stock the eLeaf Amnis?
> View attachment 164074


This will look sick with your dvarw 16!i know that's why u want it nea oom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/19)

Jengz said:


> This will look sick with your dvarw 16!i know that's why u want it nea oom?



100% @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/4/19)

https://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-amnis-mesh-kit?search=amnis

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/19)

Andre said:


> https://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-amnis-mesh-kit?search=amnis



Thanks @Andre!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

